# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Sherpa project, Smart collaboration between Humans and ground-aErial Robots for imProving rescuing activities in Alpine environments, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/SherpaProjectEU

twitter.com/SherpaProjectEU

----------


## Airicist

SHERPA Meeting at Passo dello Stelvi

 Published on Jul 12, 2013




> In this video we tested current ASLATECH state-of-the-art UAV technology for possible employment in search and rescue missions conducted by CAI. Stelvio Pass, located almost at 3000 m, is the perfect location to test the behavior of rotorcrafts at high altitude. An exacopter and a quad-copter are employed in collaboration with CAI to understand advantages and limitations of current technology. The last part of the video shows some aggressive maneuvers with the quadrotor controller by an expert RC-pilot.

----------


## Airicist

Multimodal Control of Multiple drones 

 Published on Oct 21, 2014




> Experiment performend during the First Integration Week of the SHERPA project. The video show the multimodal control of three drones via Gesture and Voice.

----------


## Airicist

A constrained control for vision-based human-following robot - Experimental results

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> In this paper we study the problem of constrained control for a skid driven mobile robot in a human-following scenario. The constraints considered in this paper are both on the control input and the state of the system: in fact, the human to be tracked has to remain inside a prescribed field of view, determined by the range of the sensor the mobile robot is equipped with. Moreover, the limited actuation power of the system motivates the control input constraints. We propose a nonlinear control architecture which takes into account these limitations and guarantees that the error remains bounded, provided that the initial state of the human with respect to the mobile robot and its speed are bounded.

----------


## Airicist

A constrained control for Kinect-based human-following robot - Experimental result

Published on Sep 15, 2016




> This paper studies application of Kinect camera in a human robot interaction problem. We propose a mathematical framework to cope with a control of non linear robotic system taking into account limitations on both Kinec and robot actuators. in fact, the human to be tracked has to remain inside a prescribed field of view, determined by the range of the sensor the mobile
> robot is equipped with. Moreover, the limited actuation power of the system constitutes the control input constraints. This work proposes a nonlinear control that takes into account these
> limitations and guarantees the boundedness of the tracking error, provided that the initial position of the human with respect to the mobile robot belongs to a certain compact set
> and that its speed is bounded.

----------


## Airicist

SHERPA Meeting at Passo dello Stelvio

Published on Jul 12, 2013




> In this video we tested current ASLATECH state-of-the-art UAV technology for possible employment in search and rescue missions conducted by CAI. Stelvio Pass, located almost at 3000 m, is the perfect location to test the behavior of rotorcrafts at high altitude. An exacopter and a quad-copter are employed in collaboration with CAI to understand advantages and limitations of current technology. The last part of the video shows some aggressive maneuvers with the quadrotor controller by an expert RC-pilot.

----------

